# A Swarovski Crystal GR necklace... The interesting things you can find online!



## GoldenArmyFamily (Jan 30, 2011)

First I have to admit to snooping around trying to figure out what my husband bought me for Valentine's day. All I know is the dollar amount and the place he bought it thanks to our online bank records. Poor guy can never surprise me even when he's away! 

Anyway, I found THIS: Best In Show Dog Lovers Crystal Pendant Necklace --- Low and behold they have a cute little Golden Retriever! (you may have to click the GR option to see the picture) 

I'm sure my husband would call it tacky and never think to buy it for me, but I think it's adorable!! 

Now to find out what he really bought me.... or just wait patiently for it to arrive like a good wife would do. :


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

I love it!! I agree it would make a very special Valentine's Day gift
It looks like a very elegant size too. 
I just wish that I was just as impressed with the price as I am with it.

Thanks for sharing it.

I hope that your Valentine's Day gift proves to be just as sparkly and special.


----------



## julliams (Oct 27, 2010)

I bought my daughter a keyring with a silver GR on it for her first copy of our house key. She loved it. It isn't quite this sparkly though.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

The trouble with having two breeds is I feel I have to buy two of these sorts of things! I have both golden and GSD keyrings attached to my keys for example.

The german shepherd necklace has a lovely expression.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

My husband works for a jewerly store, i had him get me a silver golden charm to wear.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I like Gold for my Golden Retrievers.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I like white gold, but expensive, so silver has to do.


----------

